# Dan Severn (100–18–7) wins 100th professional MMA fight



## mjg123 (Jul 5, 2011)

Please ignore, incorrect information on wiki at the time I posted.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Ricco Rodriguez also got another W on his record and atm is rocking a 12W win streak. I wonder if the UFC will pick him up if he wins against Seth.. :confused02:


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

It doesn't say he has 100 wins?


----------



## mjg123 (Jul 5, 2011)

mjg123 said:


> I like reading the forum but not much of a poster but I figured this was worth posting. I was doing some random googling as you do and and remembered that the legend that is Dan Severn was on 99 wins and was due to fight soon so I wikied him and don't you know it wiki-on-the-ball has says he won his 100th fight today against some dude called Ray Collins http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Severn
> 
> First round KO by slam! I hope someone recorded the fight and it gets uploaded to youtube. The finish sounds epic which would suite an epic landmark in Dan Severn's career and in MMA



hmmm.. That entry has been deleted now off of wiki?? strange, well just ignore this then lol.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Dan Severn Denied 100th Win, Knocked Out Badly In The Process*



> A few hundred fans gathered in Worcester, MA, Friday night to see if UFC Hall-of-Famer and MMA icon Dan Severn had enough in the tank to win his 100th career fight.
> 
> That question was answered quickly and violently as a right hook by Lee Beane dropped Severn at 3:28 of the first round, knocking out the former UFC champion in a sad scene.
> 
> ...


Here's the fight video:






Didn't look like Severn picked up his 100th win ...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, it doesn't say on wiki that Severn's had a 100th win. His record is 99-18-7 at the moment.


----------



## mark123 (Jul 11, 2011)

good job ref. thats how you get someone killed


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

mark123 said:


> good job ref. thats how you get someone killed


Yeah no doubt, that guy should be banned forever. At least the guy was cool enough to stop and say "what the **** man?!?"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, there are good fighters who realize there is a point that they should stop. There should be rules to ban refs for incompetence. Anyways I hope Dan wins this upcoming fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Like 70% of his wins are from worked fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you accusing Dan Severn of cheating?


----------

